

Registry Hack Improves Surface RT Touch Response - fanze100
http://techspy.com/news/1154550/registry-hack-improves-surface-rt-touch-response/pen

======
vowelless
It's asking me to log into their site to read the article.

------
jimmthang
That's weird. It doesn't for me.

